# baie vitrée



## Franduttore

Est ce que vous avez une meilleure traduction de "baie vitrée" que "invetriata"? Ca me semble un terme un peu ancien, mais quand même ça marche (et c'est aussi le titre d'une poesie de Dino Campana).
merciiiiii


----------



## klarap

- Vetrata
- portafinestra (?)
Ciao
K.


----------



## Corsicum

Visto :
_*Vetrata* finestrone_ 
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/baie%20vitrée
_baie : __1. apertura (di porta o di finestra) - baie vitrée: finestrone, *vetrata *2. __(geogr.) baia 3. (bot.) bacca_
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/french_to_italian/construction_civil_engineering/2754356-baie.html#6157466


----------



## Franduttore

Ah merci!
"vetrata" c'est beaucoup mieux que "invetriata", il a une air beaucoup plus moderne!
grazie!


----------



## Franduttore

Pour préserver la difference entre verrière et bai vitrée je vais traduire avec
verrière= vetrata
baie vitrée= ??? peut-etre "portafinestra a vetri"

??je ne suis pas trop sur...


----------



## Franduttore

à la fin j'ai mis "portafinestra" et je crois avoir préservé le difference entre les deux termes.
merci à tous!


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, c’est le plus sur.
Tout dépend probablement du produit, du contexte, pour la promotion d’un appartement à San Remo j’ai vu : 
_De grandes baie vitrées = da *ampie vetrate*_
Les annonces sont bilingues :
_LOGEMENT: caractérisé par de grandes *baies vitrées* donnant sur le golfe_
_INTERNI: caratterizzato da *ampie vetrate* con vista sul golfo_
http://www.locasun.fr/annonce/33310-Location-Appartement-San-Remo.htm
Pour San Remo, Antibes, Cannes…* ampie vetrate *est peut être  plus adapté ?


----------



## klarap

Franduttore said:


> à la fin j'ai mis "portafinestra" et je crois avoir préservé le difference entre les deux termes.
> merci à tous!



Attento comunque:
- Portafinestra = dà su un balcone o giardino
≠ non é il caso di "vetrata"...
K.


----------



## Franduttore

oui, mais donc?
Credi che la traduzione di portafinestra sia inadeguata? 
Io ho trovato questa definizione:
		    portafinèstra: *portafinèstra* 

(pl. _portefinèstre_), _s. f._, porta a vetri aperta su un muro esterno di un edificio, per il passaggio di persone e della luce.

Mi sembra una buona traduzione di "baie vitrée" perchè coincide con quella che ho trovato in francese:

Baie
Ouverture. *A.−* _ARCHIT._  Ouverture pratiquée dans les murs ou la charpente d'un édifice pour y mettre une porte ou une fenêtre. _Baie en équerre; baie vitrée._


----------



## klarap

Franduttore said:


> oui, mais donc?
> Credi che la traduzione di portafinestra sia inadeguata?
> Io ho trovato questa definizione:
> portafinèstra: *portafinèstra*
> 
> (pl. _portefinèstre_), _s. f._, porta a vetri aperta su un muro esterno di un edificio, per il passaggio di persone e della luce.
> 
> Mi sembra una buona traduzione di "baie vitrée" perchè coincide con quella che ho trovato in francese:
> 
> Baie
> Ouverture. *A.−* _ARCHIT._  Ouverture pratiquée dans les murs ou la charpente d'un édifice pour y mettre une porte ou une fenêtre. _Baie en équerre; baie vitrée._



Non esattamente. Direi pero' che per  "baie"
si intende sia una porta che una finestra, é quindi 
un termine più generico, per questo preferirei dire vetrata.
K.


----------

